# Sears 109-0703 long bed lathe



## jumps4 (Jun 3, 2012)

paul
this is the sears 109-0703 long bed lathe there is no motor mount but everything including the original tool post is here and a full set of change gears + extras
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 3, 2012)

Great I'm fixing them up for my grand Boys.

paul


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 9, 2012)

paul
the old lathe is all crated up and ready to go to UPS to be weighed monday
please email your address to me at jumpscam@yahoo.com
i will get a shipping price and contact you before shipping
steve


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Dec 31, 2015)

Go to it; remember that the way width is narrower than other AA 109 variants.
Ask anything at the Liberal Arts Garage.........BLJHB


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 24, 2017)

P.S.-- I, by some brainfart have two face plates for AA 109 (1/2- 24 thread) the
Original style with drive slot. Back side has correct dark blue paint. Will send
Free to person who needs it, I need same with 1/2 20 later style. Will pay nominal
Price. ........BLJHB.


----------

